# Any Project Managers in here?



## soobs (Aug 2, 2010)

Anyone here work as project managers?

How did you get into this position? Is it something you will be doing 10 years down the line?


----------



## pelaw (Aug 2, 2010)

There is only one way: as a team leader in a company that uses project management. You have to work for a company that 1) has a structure of teams in charge of projects, and 2) manages that structure through project management to oversee completion of projects.

You can start as a staff engineer and grow into a project/team leader, unless someone just gives you the team leadership role without any staff experience. Once you become a team leader, you need to keep records of your career development, develop a track record of successful projects, and you should get certified as a project manager. The final step is to become a commissioning authority or design-build agent.


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm not a project manager, but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night.


----------



## pelaw (Aug 2, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> I'm not a project manager, but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night.


You are doing awright.


----------



## Dexman PE (Aug 2, 2010)

Worked hard and eventually got promoted into the position. First project I actually was a PM on was ~5 years out of college. Still doing it now and enjoy it so much I plan on doing it for several more years...


----------



## IlPadrino (Aug 3, 2010)

pelaw said:


> There is only one way: as a team leader in a company that uses project management.


Or look into the civil service. NAVFAC for one.


----------



## Supe (Aug 3, 2010)

Every PM in this company is there by way of nepotism.

Got any big-wig cousins?


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 3, 2010)

theres really two sides to Project Management , one is knowing how to get "the project" done, and the other side is client management.

In the civil world IMO you have to serve as a project engineer for a couple of projets, normally takes a couple of years, then you can start fitting in all the other pieces, so many large firms these days, especially transportation firms, piece meal out the design, so you have to coordiante with environmental, water, bridge folks, and I think some places even have groups that do nothing but erosion control plans.

I would focus on doing whatever they give you to do, do it well and do it fairly fast (i.e. dont kill the budget) then you should get more and more responsibility, also need to get familiar with your clients if you can, one place where I used to work, you could know all about the "work" but if you didnt know the clients and had the ability to help win more work, you werent going to move into Project Management.. the two do go hand in hand, but some people make great engineers, that dont ever need to be taken to meetings...


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 3, 2010)

OK. My bad.

Always thought that a PM is somebody that was not man enough to become and engineer and not :f_115m_e45d7af: enough to be an architect. Now I realize that I am wrong about it.

Has to be something here in the company I work where all the PMs are just spoiled, annoying little brats.

My apologies.

:bio:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 3, 2010)

I thought PMs had to be elected by the people of England.


----------



## Santiagj (Aug 3, 2010)

My experience with PMs is that the majority of them are excellent delegators. One today, just delegated the task of calling someone to me. Something that is completely unrelated to what I do. But I guess he feels that he is too busy to call someone now.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 3, 2010)

or you just get thrown into the PM role. I've had the PM title since I started right out of school.


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 3, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> or you just get thrown into the PM role. I've had the PM title since I started right out of school.


I am trully sorry about that.


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 12, 2010)

Daggone, you guys are brutal.



> Any Project Managers in here?, How did you get started?


Must start as a Project Engineer for the consulting firm, and if a Project Manager uses 'TASKS' as part of their PMP, then asked to be assigned as a TASK MANAGER. Then for your task, you have a defined scope and timeline. Be sure you perform on those TASKS that you are managing.

When the time comes, you can go to your superiors and show that you have been successful managing TASKS that have come in on time and on budget. This will help when your lobbying for the Project Manager position.

As RG stated above, ALOT of it has to do with client management. (This is how I got moved to PM so easily)

You need to be able to have fluid conversations with project owners and leave them feeling informed and confident in your ability to complete their project. Client satisfaction is #1, since they are the ones who will or will not hire you back for the next job.


----------

